# Shrimp Macro Photography



## viktorlantos (11 Aug 2014)

Cheers guys, i am not that active nowadays sorry about that. 

We usually organize a few workshop every year on different subject. This weekend we had a shrimp photography workshop where we had the goal in mind, to shoot something close in quality of Chris Lukhaup photos. For those who are not familiar with his work in this hobby just hit his name to the google or facebook. He is a legend.

Chris's photos are awesome. Most of these appear in magazines, books, posters etc. Kind of the best shot in this field all the time. But we took 2 different photo setups and played a few hours to get a good result.

One setup with 3 LED light and 4x54W backlight. This was the CRS shooting scene.

The other setup with a 500W Bowens flash with softbox "only".

I think i shoot like 250 photos in a few hours. All other guests also made a lot of photos too with different kind of cameras.

From all these shots i selected the one which is not too bad and refined a little like on Chis shots.

Just to have an idea what Chris photos look like 

553410_10150831726228198_766648197_9564280_1915181786_n by Chris Lukhaup, on Flickr

And here is what we did at the end of the day

WORKSHOP - Shrimp Photography - FINAL SHOT by viktorlantos, on Flickr

This was fun like all other workshops. Many things which i would do differently next time, but this is always good if you challenge yourself a little.

Next time i would pick a different shrimp magnet. As Cactus was too detailed and distract the view a little. Also just a little bit better focusing would make it better.

The final shot was done with Canon 5D Mark III, EF100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM, f/20, 1/160, ISO 100. Lighting is 1x500W Bowens R with softbox from the top. The shrimp was settled in a small opti white photo tank.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/emze75/14683032300/


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Aug 2014)

Hi Viktorlantos, Superb Photos


----------



## bogwood (11 Aug 2014)

Wow, amazing photography, and beautiful shrimps.


----------



## liam11712 (11 Aug 2014)

Photos are excellent!!


----------



## Martin in Holland (12 Aug 2014)

no words.......just AAAaaaaaaaaaaa OOoooooooo


----------



## Trevor Pleco (12 Aug 2014)

Like a poster or pic you would pay good money for !

Come to think of it, it's perhaps a start for the V L coffee table ornamental shrimp book... have not seen this idea out yet


----------



## Pedro Rosa (12 Aug 2014)

Excellent 
Just a question (and unfortunately i generally don't use a macro lens) but why f/20 on that shot?

Pedro.


----------



## viktorlantos (12 Aug 2014)

Thanks to all i really appreciate your feedback. For a few hours fun this worth it. And always great to have a fun with the community.
This weekend we will have an aquascaping workshop where the goal is to reproduce an iconic tank from zero. I picked the last year 3rd place Marcello Tonon Chiovatto's tank for this, as we have a 90x45x45 tank which is similar to his aquarium in size (taller a bit but that's ok)
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2013/show57.html
So another fun event ahead. And 2 weeks later Iwagumi Contest 2 and summer end grillparty 




Pedro Rosa said:


> Excellent
> Just a question (and unfortunately i generally don't use a macro lens) but why f/20 on that shot?
> Pedro.



Because of the full frame body and the macro lens you have so little space to move. Everything is blurry and fall out of focus easily. If i would use f/4 probably only the eyeballs would be sharp and the legs and everything else would be blurry.
So you need a loooots of light for marco shooting to fix this with f.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Aug 2014)

Hi Viktoiantos 
This weekend we will have an aquascaping workshop where the goal is to reproduce an iconic tank from zero. I picked the last year 3rd place Marcello Tonon Chiovatto's tank for this, as we have a 90x45x45 tank which is similar to his aquarium in size (taller a bit but that's ok)
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2013/show57.html
So another fun event ahead. And 2 weeks later Iwagumi Contest 2 and summer end grillpart

Please share Sounds like a lot of fun to


----------



## viktorlantos (12 Aug 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Please share Sounds like a lot of fun to



 will do hopefully will have something to show 
We usually have around 20 participant. So hopefuly will have enough manpower to finish up Marcelo's tank within 4-6 hours 

On Iwagumi this was the last year event:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlantos/sets/72157633379539952/
But this year we will mix it up a little


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Aug 2014)

Hi Victor, Thank you  I must say that looks like a super event  As to the Rock work All are great works But number 16 I love it  Then 15--13--4  
Ho i love the t shirt " Keep calm be a scaper "


----------

